# Felicity crafting Fancy Mum Wreath!



## Nefarious (May 18, 2020)

Felicity is crafting *Fancy Mum Wreaths*!

If you like to stop by please comment with your *ingame name* and* island*. Only 2 people will be invited at a time.

No entry fees, but if you feel the need to tip, I appreciate it!

_Map to get to Felicity's home:_




Please do not trample flowers and shake fruit trees, and don't go shopping first thing, please go to Felicity's first, then let me know you want to shop after.​


----------



## OLoveLy (May 18, 2020)

May I stop by, please. ^^ Pensée from Lullaberry. (Sorry)  ☺


----------



## mayorsam17 (May 18, 2020)

Sam from Kokomo! 
interested in shopping afterwards too


----------



## Hanami (May 18, 2020)

Renee from Cherie
I'll water your flowers


----------



## amylase (May 18, 2020)

Amylase from Moonlight. I can help and water some flowers!


----------



## zenni (May 18, 2020)

ooh may I come? Zenni from Dokdo, and I'll bring a watering can!


----------



## srednivashtar (May 18, 2020)

Hi! I'd love to come for the recipe too please. Macchiato from Ghibli


----------



## Applebunny (May 18, 2020)

Interested! 
Bunny from Apples


----------



## Nefarious (May 18, 2020)

zenni said:


> ooh may I come? Zenni from Dokdo, and I'll bring a watering can!





srednivashtar said:


> Hi! I'd love to come for the recipe too please. Macchiato from Ghibli



I have a group of friends slated to come by for the recipe after the current group. I’ll PM you two when ready. Sorry for the trouble. ^^;


----------



## sarosephie (May 18, 2020)

Hi, can I get in line?

	Post automatically merged: May 18, 2020

P.C., Viridia


----------



## kookey (May 18, 2020)

Interested if it’s still going on. Happy to water if still needed or tip. Fia from Suncoast


----------



## Kaey (May 18, 2020)

I'd like to come  Kaey from Golden


----------



## Nia (May 18, 2020)

I would love to visit, I can definitely water your flowers if you still need them watered! Isabelle from lonalulu ^^


----------



## Nefarious (May 18, 2020)

srednivashtar said:


> Hi! I'd love to come for the recipe too please. Macchiato from Ghibli





Applebunny said:


> Interested!
> Bunny from Apples





zenni said:


> ooh may I come? Zenni from Dokdo, and I'll bring a watering can!





sarosephie said:


> Hi, can I get in line?
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 18, 2020
> 
> P.C., Viridia





kookey said:


> Interested if it’s still going on. Happy to water if still needed or tip. Fia from Suncoast





Kaey said:


> I'd like to come  Kaey from Golden





Nia said:


> I would love to visit, I can definitely water your flowers if you still need them watered! Isabelle from lonalulu ^^



So sorry for the long wait! Didn’t expect to get swamped with so many requests. The current group is finally leaving. Will resume in a moment. *I no longer require watering.* Thanks for offering! When I like your comment, it means your turn will be coming up. Thank you for your patience!


----------



## Nefarious (May 18, 2020)

Got through everyone! Will be locking this now as it’s nearing the time she stops crafting.

Thank you all for coming! __


----------

